# Kernel Panic...



## marmelmm (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry.

Had to do it.




-MMM-


----------



## TheShekinah (Nov 26, 2007)

Win. :lol:

(To be honest, that's about all "kernel panic" means to me anyway... I'm clueless about this server stuff.)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2007)

Does it mean that FA's server made popcorn out of page requests?


----------



## karoug (Nov 26, 2007)

How about an animated version where he runs around in and then pops at the end. :twisted:


----------



## net-cat (Nov 26, 2007)

TheShekinah said:
			
		

> (To be honest, that's about all "kernel panic" means to me anyway... I'm clueless about this server stuff.)


A kernel panic is a blue screen of death. (But it's not running Windows, so it's not actually blue. But it has the same effect. Nothing for it except a restart...)


----------



## Tsuka (Nov 26, 2007)

No no no no no.

A kernal panic is when you have an odd but unstoppable craving for a bucket of chicken at 2 am and KFC is closed.


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 26, 2007)

"Kernel Panic" would make an awesome band name.

Especially if you spelled it "Colonel".


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 26, 2007)

Tsuka said:
			
		

> No no no no no.
> 
> A kernal panic is when you have an odd but unstoppable craving for a bucket of chicken at 2 am and KFC is closed.



lol, love it!!!!!


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Nov 26, 2007)

If I made an illustration of a kernel panic, it would end up looking like this: 







Which is appropriate, don't you think?


----------



## DragonTrew (Nov 26, 2007)

marmelmm said:
			
		

> Sorry.
> 
> Had to do it.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha now this is the first time I've actually seen a kernel


----------



## Tensik (Nov 26, 2007)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> "Kernel Panic" would make an awesome band name.
> 
> Especially if you spelled it "Colonel".



Dave Barry ALWAYS wins.


----------



## RCRuskin (Nov 26, 2007)

My team of supervillains:

General Chaos
Colonel Panic
Major Disaster
Private Angst

OK, needs some expanding, but I came up with this while working for Apple Computer Inc.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 26, 2007)

You forgot Captain Terror


----------



## TheGru (Nov 26, 2007)

Leave it to furry artist to make a good laugh out of the situation, this made my morning.


----------



## Vgm22 (Nov 26, 2007)

A kernel panic could be a type of fear of popcorn kernels. One of the staff was being naughty and eating popcorn to close to the server and it spazed out. XD


----------



## Alkora (Nov 26, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> A kernel panic could be a type of fear of popcorn kernels. One of the staff was being naughty and eating popcorn to close to the server and it spazed out. XD



*laughs* Damn...and I was sure cooking my popcorn on the server's case was a _GOOD_ idea


----------



## thegreathamster (Nov 26, 2007)

Please NO.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Colonel Panic and General Failure, together, they will take over the world!


----------



## ponyguy (Nov 26, 2007)

I always thought the server should make a pathetic little scream when it panicked.  Of course, if you start getting into sound effects, I think the stack dump would be popular in elementary schools.


----------



## karoug (Nov 26, 2007)

I programmed my old computer to play a wav of a screaming cat if it started to overheat. I forgot all about it until one day I was in the shower and...wondered "what the hell is that?!?"   (one of my fans had failed)  



			
				ponyguy said:
			
		

> I always thought the server should make a pathetic little scream when it panicked.  Of course, if you start getting into sound effects, I think the stack dump would be popular in elementary schools.


----------



## Microsoftt (Nov 26, 2007)

I found this when searching for Colonel Panic on Google Image: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1136/1034402382_94515f3437_b.jpg (NSFW)

It kind of wins.



<EDIT/Rhainor>
_added NSFW tag, due to the Betty Boop double-exposure._


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 26, 2007)

Progress update:  I just checked both domains, and the ferroxart.net domain is now giving me "403: Forbidden" errors, so the server at that address is at least online and sending responses.

Still not getting any sort of response from furaffinity.net.


----------



## yak (Nov 27, 2007)

Fur Affinity is back on it's primary domain.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 27, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity is back on it's primary domain.



Woo-hoo!    Good job, guys!


----------

